# Need help in identifying this shotgun



## Chime (Aug 13, 2008)

I was given a Browning semi auto 12G 4 shots shotgun from a friend but i dont know anything about this gun. Can anybody help me in identifying this gun? Value? The finish is 90% - 95%. It has a chrome plated bolt assy.

Top of Barrel : FABRIQUE NATIONALE D' ARMES DE GUERRE HERSTAL - BELGIQUE 
Left Side : ACIER SPECIAL 
Right Side : MADE IN BELGIUM 
Left Side of Receiver : FABRIQUE NATIONALE D' ARMES DE GUERRE HERSTAL - BELGIQUE 
:BROWNING'S PATENT DEPOSE 
Underneath of Receiver : 115945 
I think it has a 31" Barrel

Thank you.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Wow you know more about that gun than I know about any of mine. It's a Browning made in Belgium.. good guns!


----------

